# Really need help deciding!!!



## borange (Aug 1, 2004)

Okay, I am new to this board so I i will introdeuce myself. I am gonna be a college freshaman going to UT in austin. Austin is consisted of a bunch of hills and Ive never driven a stick shift before... I have the budget to purchase a 350Z or its equivalent. I understand that this is a nissan board so its gonna be biased but heres the list:

1. Nissan 350Z 

2. BMW 325Ci 

3. Infiniti G35 

4. Acura TSX 

5. Maybe a RX8??? 


Help needed...


----------



## mm002 (Aug 1, 2004)

borange said:


> Okay, I am new to this board so I i will introdeuce myself. I am gonna be a college freshaman going to UT in austin. Austin is consisted of a bunch of hills and Ive never driven a stick shift before... I have the budget to purchase a 350Z or its equivalent. I understand that this is a nissan board so its gonna be biased but heres the list:
> 
> 1. Nissan 350Z
> 
> ...


I've driven most of those cars and a BMW is probably one of the hardest manuals...i learned on one and i could barely get the thing to move mean while the next day i went out in a VW and i did fine......the 350z/G25 has a sporty clutch so it'll still be hard to learn on but still not as bad as the BMW....its a nice car and all and you would get used to it eventually so it all comes down to what you like.....the acura has a nice clutch but again...still a tough car to learn on and my friend has an rx-8 and i love it so i'm kinda biased....any of those cars is gonna be kinda hard to learn on but my friend with the rx-8 learned on his and he was fine after a few days.....my opinion...learn manual on somethin easy like a honda or somethign and in the mean time check out all the cars and see which one you like the most..there all nice cars so you cant really go wrong with any of them. personally..i woudl go with either the mitsubishi evo8 or a subaru WRX STi if i'm gonna drop that kinda cash on a car....but like i said...it all comes down to what your the most comfortable in...try them all out and see which one feels right....hope this helped


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Nissan all the way. I've driven 240ZXs through 350Zs all of them. They have always been the easiest clutches to drive. The only thing that comes close is a V6 mustang. Hydraulic clutches make the job of learning and driving so smooth and easy.


----------



## gumby (May 25, 2004)

hey man, just a tidbit.
BMW=Break My Wallet. I've owned two, and they break more than anything i've ever seen of before. But brand new you should have a warrenty, but once it runs out, you're pretty much fuct. I'd go with the 350z. Hope this helps!


----------

